# Rone - Rwc - Rolex?



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I saw a watch last week that was a Rone with RWC on the case. The owner was insistent that the RWC was the Rolex Watch Company! Surely not ........ or am I mistaken??? :dontgetit:

Mike


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

He's talking :bullshitter:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> He's talking :bullshitter:


 I agree it more likely means Rone Watch Company, BTW this might be of interest Rone


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Maybe this



> At the *Retrospect Watch Company*, our mission is to bring legendary timepieces, improve upon them and reincarnate them into the modern world.
> 
> Our watches are more than just a homage to a great Swiss brand. They are a tribute to great classics of the past wherein we enhanced certain features to give them an unique character as well as a warm, aged feel.


Better than the originals, nice sales pitch :lol: :lol:


----------

